# Is she too small ???



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a question concerning my little Jeanne-Francoise.

She is born at the end of July and when I bought my scale to weight her (beginning of october) she was already 300 g.

She always maintain around 300g since that time.

Her diet is :

5 meelworm + 70 Kibble every night (She usually eat all of it or leave only 1 or 2 Kibble.) 
http://www.royalcanin.ca/index.php/eng/ ... r-Light-40 (recommand by my breeder)

and 1 superworm a week.

I notice that she seem to run a lot more than she use to and her weight as drop to 250g in the past month.

Do you think I should chance something in her diet? Is 250g to small ? She looks healty to me but I'm not an expert.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If she is a highly active hedgehog, I recommend adding a higher fat kibble to her diet. Sometimes you have to use foods that we don't typically recommend in order to maintain their weights. I have a small girl like you, she weighed 290-300 grams when I got her (she's 2 years old). She runs a lot and drops weight fast. I added an 18% fat food to her diet and she now not only maintains weight, but has gained a little extra and looks much better.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I sprinkle in Kitten Wellness into Amelia's low fat food. It brought her weight up a bit.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

I still have some Kitten food: http://www.royalcanin.ca/index.php/Pet- ... Babycat-34

Should I had some to her diet ??

Thanks


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Double check the expiration date on it. If it's still good, go for it! I have been using the Royal Canin babycat for my hog. She is also a big fan of running and she was looking pretty darn skinny at one point. This has helped us a lot! Her weight is better and she's a more healthy size now. She went from about 350g to 400g in a month or so. About 25% of my hog's daily food is the Royal Canin.

Keep a close eye on her weight & size, though. She can easily go from a little underweight to a little overweight in a short period of time. If she seems like she is gaining too fast or she gets to a weight a little too high for your liking, cut down on the kitten food until her weight evens out.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

I start adding the Kitten food 2 days ago and she is back at 300g. I'm surprize how fast their weight can change. 

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well...... Poop itself can usually account for 30-50g :lol: I've weighed my boy pre and post poop and I got 32g difference.

Which is why it's important to know when you're weighing them, whether it is pre or post poop, and keep that constant.


----------

